
How to Design for the Modern Web [satire] - patcatcat
https://medium.com/commitlog/52eaa926bae2
======
Snd_
This is funny and sad at the same time :')

Related: does anyone know if a good modal/popup/cookie-warning blocking plugin
exists? It's come so far that surfing the web isn't fun anymore.

